
Free minimal writing (note) app that helps you focus - povecop
https://github.com/canerbasaran/noteYoga
======
galfarragem
Thanks! As a noob, this will be a great learning resource on local storage.

------
qerba
Only one file

~~~
povecop
You can download it

